# Rio Ebro – Wir kommen



## richard (13. März 2008)

Geko und meine Wenigkeit werden uns am Samstag Richtung Spanien aufmachen, um eine Woche am Rio Ebro Zander und Welse nachzustellen. Gut ausgerüstet aus Gismo’s Gerätekasten (Streamer…) – herzlichen Dank nochmals – sind wir optimistisch einen hoffentlich spannenden Beitrag nach unserer Rückkehr blogen zu können. Für alle Tipps in letzter Minute noch dankbar!
Ritschie


----------



## rob (14. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

pfauuuuuuu genial:m
ich wünsch euch beiden eine schöne reise mit dicken fischen!
ist sicher ein erlebnis und ich freu mich schon auf eure fotos und einen bericht:m
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Aus Spanien erhalte ich gerade die Nachricht,daß die beiden schon am 1.Tag sehr viel Schleim auf Hände und Bekleidung gebracht haben!!Wenn es so weitergeht,wird das ein Riesenbericht!Wünsche Gernot und Ritschie ein kräftiges Petri Heil bis zum Osterwochenende!!


----------



## stockfisch (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Hi Alle,  das klingt ja sehr fein .. bin schon gespannt, was die zwei Jungs noch auf die Matte legen .. kräftiges Petri noch an die zwei Jungs!


----------



## rob (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

hab das sms auch bekommen:m
die fangen ja super. 
bin echt auf den bericht gespannt!!!
lg rob


----------



## richard (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Vom Winde verweht!
Wenn eines in dieser Woche konstant war, dann der Wind, der gleich zu Beginn stürmisch auffrischte, ohne bis zum Ende der Woche nachzulassen; eher im Gegenteil.  Doch alles von Anfang an. 
Am Samstag den 15.03. flogen Geko und ich von Wien nach Barcelona. Dort ein Mietauto ausgeliehen, waren es noch ca. 200 km bis zum Ziel: Mequinenza am Rio Ebro. Das dortige Camp (Urlaub-nach-Mass) wird von Oli und Martina gemanagt, die bemüht um ihre Gäste sind. Zu unserem Erstaunen war das Camp fast ausschließlich von Österreichern und Tschechen belegt. Gleich am ersten Angeltag ging es mit unserem Guide Oli auf Wels. Um es vorwegzunehmen: Es war der beste Tag während der ganzen Woche. Vier Ruten wurden vom Boot aus am Ufer mit Köderfisch abgespannt. Fünf Minuten später war auch schon der erste Wels (110cm) von mir gehakt.  Gleich darauf landete Gernot einen Wels mit 120cm. Darauf Montagen mit dem Kanu erneut ans Ufer abgespannt, konnte zwei Welse mit je 140cm gelandet werden. Danach kam eine kleine Pause. Während der nächsten Beißphase wieder ein Wels mit 140cm und als ich ein „Monster“ mit 160cm angelandet hatte, dachte ich größer geht es wohl nicht mehr. Zwischenzeitlich waren bis auf einen alle Köderfische verbraucht. Als um ca. halb zehn abends Gernots Rute wieder einen Biss anzeigte, schien es als sei es ein Kaliber der üblichen Größe. Wie sich herausstellte schwamm der Fisch aber unserem Boot entgegen. Danach kochte das Wasser. Also Anker lösen und sich vom Fisch ziehen lassen. Nachdem Gernot ihn weg von den Bäumen brachte, war nochmals ein hartes Stück Arbeit angesagt. Nach fünfzehn Minuten lag dann ein Wels von sage und schreiben 204cm vor uns. Wow! Das war ein Ungetüm. Zum Drillen muss gesagt werden, dass uns unser Guide verbot, die Bremse auch nur ein bisschen zu benutzen; ansonsten wäre der Fisch wohl in die Bäume geschwommen. Also alle Drills mit absolut zugedrehter  Bremse = Muskelkraft gefragt. Dafür war die Ausrüstung gelinde gesagt „brachial“. (0,9mm Geflochtene!!!)
Am nächsten Tag fielen die Temperaturen um fast 10 Grad und der Wind frischte auf stürmisch auf. Keine guten Vorzeichen und keine Fische. Am dritten Tag fanden wir eine gute Stelle zum Zanderfischen und konnten mit Köderfischen innerhalb von zwei Stunden fünf Zander anlanden, wobei der kleinste gut ein Kilo und der größte etwas über drei Kilo wog. Im Gegensatz zu den Welsen landeten die Zander beim Filetieren. Am vierten Tag war Zanderguiding am mittleren Stausee angesagt mit einem mit Teppich ausgelegten Boot, einen 40 PS Außenborder und einen Elektromotor, um uns genau über die Unterwasserstrukturen zu halten. Gleich zu Anfang konnte ich mit einem GuFi einen Zander mit drei Kilo auf die Schuppen legen. Danach frischte der Wind nochmals auf, und es wurde schwierig den GuFi überhaupt auf den Grund zu bekommen. Als der Elektromotor seinen Geist aufgab, war es mit „sinnvoller“ Fischerei vorbei; und auch mit den Fischen.  Am letzten Tag manövrierten wir unser Boot direkt vor das Wasserkraftwerk und fischten mit Pose und Köderfisch auf Zander. Durch die stürmischen Böen flatterten unsere Schnüre teils kreuz und quer im Wind. Nach zwei Stunden war es aber soweit, als sich anscheinend ein Rudel Zander unter unserem Boot einfand. Innerhalb einer halben Stunde konnte Gernot drei schöne Zander fangen; ein  weiterer sollte noch folgen und einen weiteren, diesmal auf Gismos Gufi habe ich verschlagen. 
Die Welse, denen wir jeweils am Abend nachstellten, waren aufgrund des Temperatursturzes beleidigt und wollten nicht mehr beißen. Auch die anderen Teams, die teils mit Guides draußen waren, konnten nur noch bescheidene Ergebnisse erzielen.  Sechs Tage sind nicht viel und kaum waren wir eingelebt, mussten wir auch schon wieder abreisen. Zu einige Schlussfolgerungen kamen wir trotzdem:
Sechs Tage sind wenig, besser sind zehn. Zander sind gegen Temperatursturz mehr immun als Welse. Köderfisch war der Fänger. Wenn die Fische beißen, dann sind sie in Laune. Also Köder gleich wieder raus, es warten noch mehr beißhungrige Fische. Wind könnte in Mequinenza wahrscheinlich ein Dauerproblem sein. Bei stürmischem Wind friert man sich auch bei 10 Grad plus den „Allerwertesten“ am Boot ab. Knapp am Ufer fischend, schwimmen die Welse zuerst dem Boot entgegen, sodass man glaube möchte, gar keinen Fisch am Haken zu haben. Das ändert sich dann rasch. 
Zusammenfassend ein super Urlaub, wenngleich ein Wels zu Wochenende ein krönender Abschluss gewesen wäre. 
Gernot&Ritschie 
 Photos kommen heute abend!


----------



## richard (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

..Und hier ein paar Photos


----------



## rob (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

tolller bericht ritschie!super geschrieben!
schade mit dem wetter.ist ja immer die selbe lotterie.
aber manch andere fangen solche fische die ihr an einem tag gefangen habt in einer woche bei guten bedingungen nicht.
eine woche wäre mir für die entfernung auch zu kurz.
super dass ihr auch schöne zander fangen konntet.
freu mich schon auf die bilder!
lg rob


----------



## richard (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

..und noch ein paar


----------



## richard (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

...und noch eines


----------



## richard (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

..und noch eines


----------



## gismowolf (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Servus Ritschie!

Danke für Deinen "Spitzenbericht"!!Gottseidank kann ich hier auch mal was ganz Tolles lesen und sehen,nicht immer dieses übliche " G E S U D E R E ".:q#6#6#6

Es ist natürlich schon von Vorteil,wenn man seinen Körper auf so eine Fischerei
mit blockierter Bremse und 0,90-er Geflochtener hingetrimmt hat.:q
Ich wünsch Euch noch guten Appetit zu den zart gebratenen Zanderfilets aus dem Rio Ebro!:vik:


----------



## posengucker (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Hallo Ritschie und Gernot,

dickes Petri Euch beiden.

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder.

lg
Werner


----------



## Dart (25. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Thx, für den feinen Bericht...und die schönen Bilder#6
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## rob (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

irr ich mich da oder sind die welse am ebro etwas gelber in der färbung als unsere?....

super schöne fische,kann mir vorstellen wie ihr euch gefreut habt und um den hals gefallen seit:m
fettes petri nochmal!!!!

lg rob


----------



## Geko (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Eigentlich hat Ritschie ja schon alles zu unserer kurzen aber feinen Reise gesagt. War wirklich ein unvergessliches Erlebnis und das bisherige Highlight in meiner fischereilichen Laufbahn. Es ist wirklich unbeschreiblich wie es sich anfühlt wenn man beim Drill mehr damit beschäftigt ist nicht hineingezogen zu werden und die Rute in der Hand zu behalten, als den Fische heraus zu pumpen. Auch denn die Fänge tendentiell zum Ende der Woche ob des aufkommenden Windes schwächer wurden, waren auch diese Tage sehr kurzweilig. Schließlich habe ich in Österreich auch noch nie solche Zanderfänge erlebt. 
Kurzum: Spanien wird mich wieder sehen, muß nur erst mein Budget wieder aufbessern, denn der Spaß kostet für studentische Verhältnisse auch etwas Geld

Grüße Gernot


@rob: Die Welse sind wirklich ein bißchen gelblicher und heller als bei uns. Liegt vermutlich daran dass das Wasser sehr stark durch Sedimente getrübt ist und sich die Fische angepasst haben.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Grüß euch beiden#h!
Super tolle fische, sehr guter bericht und alles im allen Wahnsinns Woche#6!
Fettes Petri:m.


----------



## Blink* (26. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Glückwunsch euch beiden zur gelungenen Woche !
und vorallem Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Schöner Bericht, wird man direkt neidisch


----------



## stockfisch (27. März 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Hi Richi und Gernot,

super Bericht und tolle Fische die ihr auf die Matte legen konntet  :vik: ..  auch wenn es mit dem Wetter den Rest der Woche nicht so geklappt hat, aber was solls


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Schöner Bericht!


----------



## Griffin (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

Rio Ebro ist nicht in Österreich oder der Schweiz!

@Admins
Beitrag bitte verschieben


----------



## richard (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rio Ebro – Wir kommen*

@griffin

Ich salutiere dem gelehrten Herrn! Ihr habt mich weidlich schwitzen machen... 
Nein, ganz im Ernst: Natürlich liegt der Ebro nicht in Österreich oder in der Schweiz. Aber ich hatte meine Gründe diesen Bericht in der Österreich&Schweiz-Ecke zu veröffentlichen, und darum wird er auch nicht verschoben.
Hat der Bericht Dir gefallen?

@marlin2304
Schönen Dank, war eine geniale Woche.


----------

